# What to get



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm looking to spend roughly $500 on a new fish finder. What do you guys have that you like? I know this a debatable opinionated question such as ford vs Chevy or Mac vs dell etc. I just wanna hear what you guys think is best bang for your buck.


----------



## catfish1605 (Jan 18, 2009)

There's alot of options out there. Do you want down imaging, side imaging, GPS, or 2D sonar.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I have the helix 7 di gps combo and love the bright screen and the fast processing. it was priced at 499.00 at cabelas but they had a sale for 10% off and free shipping, so I got mine for 449.00 and free shipping.

another model you might look at is the elite 7 chirp models from lowrance. a model I would look hard at now is the hds7 gen2 touch gps combo with hdi transducer on sale at cabelas for 749.00 down from 999.00. I know its 250.00 more but it would be worth the extra money.
sherman


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

catfish1605 said:


> There's alot of options out there. Do you want down imaging, side imaging, GPS, or 2D sonar.


I would like DSI and GPS. Anything is an upgrade compared to the old junk models on my new boat lol


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

There are a lot of good clearance sale models on the market now! You should have no problem finding a really good unit for your budget! Lowrance and Hummingbird both have a lot a great units on sale right now!


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Gander has the lowrance elite 5 dsi on sale right now for 299.99.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

huntindoggie22 said:


> Gander has the lowrance elite 5 dsi on sale right now for 299.99.


not trying to knock your suggestion on the elite 5 for 299.99 but the bigger screen is just much better. believe it or not but just a 2" bigger screen goes a long way. I would buy the largest screen that was in my budget.

does the op want a unit with gps, di, si, or just a basic fish finder??
sherman


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

That's great advice by Sherman! You'll be surprised in the difference 2" will make. I'd also suggest that you go to one of the big retailers and look at the different models on display. You can play around with them in the simulator mode and get a real good idea of what you really want.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

Look for a unit paired with a Navionics + chip... It's not much more to get a combo unit with it and it's going to give you the best mapping available!


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

Sherman, I've been considering the cheaper elite 5 but then I read that you guys say extra 2 inches is worth it. Weighing my options. Would love to have hds 7 gen 2 touch but that's over budget. Are these hard to install? How is it drilling into fiberglass. Never done it before


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

A couple of units you might want to look at are the Lowrance Hook 7, di, chirp and navionics+, and Hummingbird Helix 7. Both would fit into your budget.


----------



## hupcej4x4x454 (Oct 7, 2014)

Sherman mentioned the HDS7 Gen2 Touch is now $750 on sale through Cabalas... but it gets better... Minus $100 Lowrance mail in rebate, minus $100 Cabelas Bucks Certificate. Net $550, one heck of a deal.


----------



## hookedonfishing (May 4, 2013)

Do you have existing transducers on boat?if transom mounted follow wire of unit your pulling out be extremely carefull if was done neat chances are was ziptied to other wires.pull the wire out of the hole unscrew trans bracket pass new wire through the old hole you shouldn't need drill new holes I.if you drill into fiberglass look where your drilling use small bits and work your way up to size you need.when your reinstalling new transducer use a good silicone life seal makes good one put on screws as well as glob in hole you passed wire through all holes made need to be sealed allow least 36 to 48 hours pending time of year to be safe before you go dropping boat in.if your uncomfortable installing it sure someone on here would help you out geting it on if you was closer I would help.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Love my Lowrance Elite HDI. Extremely user friendly interface and great detail/separation. Hard to go wrong for the features it packs for that kind of money IMO.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

bradley4 said:


> Sherman, I've been considering the cheaper elite 5 but then I read that you guys say extra 2 inches is worth it. Weighing my options. Would love to have hds 7 gen 2 touch but that's over budget. Are these hard to install? How is it drilling into fiberglass. Never done it before


there really easy to install. drilling in fiberglass is a lot easier than metal. mine wouldn't fit on the little dash in my 17' boat so I bought a ram mount to mount to the dash and mounted the ff out and off to the right side just enough to fit between the windshield and steering wheel. but you'll be much happier with the 7" screen. you can get the elite 7 hook or the helix 7 and have a great unit. I just wanted you to know about the hdi unit as its a better unit and just a little over budget.
sherman


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Gander Mountain has the Helix 7 on sale for $450.00 this week.


----------

